# Buying 2 horse trailer, brakes? Height?



## Devo (Sep 24, 2017)

Looking at two trailers. They may both be wrong. 
They r both 6? tall. I think I need 7?. 
Black one has brakes. 
Red One does not. 
Red has lengthwise board?s, Black does not. 
Black has all windows, red doesn?t have any. 
Red has rusted hitch, not sure about Black. 
Black looks newer. 
Both are same price. 
Advice?


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

No brakes, no buy. 7' high is much better than 6. Rust? It sounds like you should take someone who has some experience along with you to see them. Good luck.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

What kind of horse(s) will be in it? And what are you pulling with/what type of space do you have to put it? I think there's a lot more detail people need. I personally can't offer advice, it just depends on what's best for you and your horse


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If only a 6' tall I would _*not*_ touch either unless you only have ponies or miniatures.
Height also correlates with stall length and width...
In this case, trailers are old, period.
6' tall was common in early 70's or older.
Sorry, that to me is to old. :-(
Metal fatigues and loses it strength over time. Hidden in places you would have great difficulty seeing you could have a pile of rust holding together this trailer.
Safety features are not built in these trailers like they are on trailers from the 80's and newer.
This is a pony trailer today. No average sized horse, 14.2+ or taller will easily fit in this trailer with another.
Don't care what the price is...:-|

I personally would pass on both unless a title is produced with a manufacturers name, date of production and VIN number..._no homemade trailer stuff!!
__You want proof of age..or at least I would.
_You are looking at early to mid 70's, _*maybe older *_if no brakes on the trailer. 
I also would not buy a trailer with no windows...forget about how hot for any animal traveling at any time of the year.
Do either trailers have a human escape door?
If the trailer does not have a emergency break-away system on it._ No, just no._

_Me...I would keep looking._
:runninghorse2:


----------



## Devo (Sep 24, 2017)

You are all saying what I?m thinking. Thank you so much. 
Here?s the scoop,, getting thoroughbred, not sure which one yet but will be at least 15h. 
Will trailer with 2013 Platinum F-150 Lariat SuperCrew. Truck has several settings specifically for trailers that my old Chevy Dually didn?t have. 
Trailer will be in storage so space is not a problem. 
Will be trailering up and down steep hills. Do brakes and safety are huge issue. 
I didn?t know that about older trailers. When I trailered with my dually I don?t think it had brakes but that was a long time ago and the dually could handle it. 
Ok, thank you for getting my head straight. 
Going to look again.


----------

